# Ticking in Havanese



## Carefulove

Is it common to see this? I honestly love it, but don't see many dogs with ticking (is that how you say it?)

I love Horacio's pic (scroll down and is the last pic on the far right)


----------



## ama0722

I think with most Havs, it would be hard to see it unless you cut them down.


----------



## Havtahava

It is common in some of the black & white dogs. A lot of the parti & piebalds have it. Some dogs don't even show it unless they are wet. Here's one example: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2674361307/in/set-72157604337442981/ This particular pup looked like he had a white body with a black head until he was wet.


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Jester has lots of ticking, his daughter Paige has some, but not as much as him- I think it's pretty common.
Here is a pic of Jester- and one of him in full coat with Paige-
I love the ticking/belton- he looks like a dalmation when he is cut real short!:mullet:


----------



## Carefulove

Thanks Ladies. I love ticking, and Jester, OMG, how gorgeous!


----------



## irnfit

Shelby is a belton. She has black spots all over her belly and back. I am sure if I cut her hair, she would have ticking.


----------



## trueblue

Cricket has a ton of ticking. I should have named her Freckles.


----------



## cjsud

Hobbes too


----------



## Julie

Quincy has a little as well...white in the black and black in the white if that makes sense.


----------



## BeverlyA

Emma is a belton too. I love the look. 
Katie thanks for posting that pic, they are both beautiful!!!


----------



## Tom King

It's in the Parti Belton's. Our Razzle has it and we didn't think Fifth did but it's starting to come out now. Fifth is a Red Parti Belton. We were unsure for a while if she was a Sable or Red but no black hairs ever appeared in the parti patches even though she had the black tips to start with. I need to get some updated picutures on her page but haven't gotten around to it.


----------



## marjrc

Tom, I would love to see what a Red Parti belton looks like. 

I'm not a huge fan of ticking actually, but when the coat is long, it is beautiful.


----------



## Petaluna

not sure what's up, but at almost 13 weeks I think can see a color change in the roots of Violet's coat, kind of the way a dye job grows out, from black to sort of a reddish brown! I was not expecting that and still not sure if that means she is changing color.


----------



## Scooter's Family

So is Murphy a Red Sable Parti? I don't know what either of my dogs are! Scooter is dark brown with white fet and some white on his nose, chest and head. Murphy is white and brown with some dark strands in the brown. When he's wet he has polka dots on his skin! So cute! But I don't know what they would be called.


----------



## Sheri

Isn't Scooter a Havana Brown? But, I don't know much...


----------



## Carefulove

Sheri said:


> Isn't Scooter a Havana Brown? But, I don't know much...


I think Havana Browns are almost black, but actually brown. Scooter looks more like a chocolate to me.


----------



## Scooter's Family

I think he's a chocolate, most of his nose and around his eyes is brown. He has pink on his nose too but his color is a dark brown.


----------



## Sheri

Ann,
I thought his pigment was black. Yes, he must be a gorgeous dark chocolate! (I LOVE dark chocolate!) ha!


----------



## Missy

wow-- Horacio is very unusual--- but I see a much less defined version of that in Cash. He has a very dark head and along his spine-- but his snout, body, legs and tail keep getting more and more charcoal/silver with little spots of black throughout. I never thought of it a belton, possibly silvering or blue. 

Jaspers skin is spotted too when he is wet (all pink and brown)


----------



## Tom King

Petaluna, that's what "brindling" does. Twinkle's fur goes from black to silver, to white in those bands. She was born Black and White but also changed color quickly. Depending on when her fur is clipped, she can look like an entirely different dog. There are some pictures on her page. Her face was mostly black when she was very little but it changed to white and never turned back. She also has one of her puppy pictures on her page as well as one in a white phase.

A Sable has some black hairs mixed in with the color. The Red color can be close to Sable or like an Irish Setter but it doesn't have any black hairs in with the color even if it had black tips on it to start with. I think Fifth is going to band from light to dark red.

Havana Brown looks black until one stands beside a true black dog.


----------



## Miss Paige

I am not sure what color Frannie is. She is a Sable I am pretty sure but seems to have some red in there-and black on the tip of her ears. 

Rommy is getting some sable hair coming in-I call him my Apricot kid-he is cream all over but his back-ears & tail and that is where the sable is growing.

Miss Paige is a Black & White Parti and that is no mistaking her color.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## snfager

Miss Daisy is a black and white parti. As a pup she had a small amount of ticking in her white areas. It has become more pronounced as she ages and since we keep her in a puppy cut it is very noticable.


----------



## Petaluna

Tom, Twinkle is gorgeous and I sure wouldn't complain if Violet ends up with that sort of coloring. It just surprised me to see the reddish color near the roots of her hair because her breeder said she would probably stay this color, like her mother, though her mother is b/w parti and Violet has the irish pied pattern. She is starting to look a bit lighter on her face (her cheeks). It could be I'm wrong and don't know what I'm looking at, but it'll be interesting to see what happens.


----------



## JASHavanese

Carefulove said:


> Is it common to see this? I honestly love it, but don't see many dogs with ticking (is that how you say it?)
> 
> I love Horacio's pic (scroll down and is the last pic on the far right)


He has very heavy ticking and that's not what I usually see. Bandit has the belton gene and every time we were in the group ring with her she looked dirty, especially next to bleached out white dogs. I'd rather stay away from it for a show dog, but that's personal preference. 
Here she is wet and dry.
Edited to say: When born she had one black spot on her back, right where her tail tip met her back.


----------



## Jane

Lincoln is a black and white parti-belton too. I have seen several dogs with ticking, so I guess it is not uncommon!


----------



## BeverlyA

That's really dramatic Jan, thanks for sharing that picture. 

Emma's is very obvious, and I can see how it would look "less white" next to a stark white dog. 
The longer her hair gets, the less obvious it seems to be, I like it personally 

Beverly


----------



## Carefulove

Jan, I absolutely love Bandit's coat. LOVE it, seriously, how gorgeous! 
I can see how it looks "dirty" next to lighter dogs, but still is stunning!


----------



## JASHavanese

Carefulove said:


> Jan, I absolutely love Bandit's coat. LOVE it, seriously, how gorgeous!
> I can see how it looks "dirty" next to lighter dogs, but still is stunning!


Thanks to all who said that. She's a nice hav but not one to have in the group ring. I'll have to dig through my hard drive and see if there are any pictures of her next to a white toy poodle in group so you can see how 'dirty' she looks next to them. I would have rather had her in the ring but knew we'd only go so far specialing her so we gave up on that and bred her instead. Oh that girl loves the show ring


----------



## Miss Paige

I know what you mean Jan about them loving the Show ring-I took Paige to her first refresher class-just to teach me how to handle her-the instructor told me to follow Paige's "lead" because she knew what she was doing and would teach me.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## Carefulove

JASHavanese said:


> Thanks to all who said that. She's a nice hav but not one to have in the group ring. I'll have to dig through my hard drive and see if there are any pictures of her next to a white toy poodle in group so you can see how 'dirty' she looks next to them. I would have rather had her in the ring but knew we'd only go so far specialing her so we gave up on that and bred her instead. Oh that girl loves the show ring


But wouldn't a judge see pass the "looking dirty" next to lighter dogs?


----------

